# 20 year old compound bow for hunting



## DYI hunting (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like I'll be using a 20+ year old PSE Polaris Express this year to hunt with.  Money's tight and that's the best I'll be able to do.  Good news is it seems in good shape and shoots better than skoal can size groups at 20 yards.  

Best I can tell it's set at maybe 29-30" draw and probably close to 70 lbs.  It came with a few Allen Eliminator carbon arrows (31", 9.6 grains/inch).

Any suggestions on this setup or what weight broadheads to use?  Also should there be a bar to keep the cables to the side away from the arrow?  The fletchings brush the cables when shooting but it doesn't seem to hurt anything.


----------



## Spanky1 (Aug 4, 2015)

First, check your string, if you need a new one get it replaced quickly. Second, get your draw length adjusted, if the bow can be adjusted. Third, get arrows that fits you, and your bow. Your draw weight, and length of your arrows will determine the weight of broadhead. This bow was killing deer long before many people in here were walking, not myself but some people, and still will. Just get comfortable with your bow and shoot......... alot and you will be fine. Hope this helped.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 4, 2015)

I killed my first deer with a bow with that same model bow. Except mine wasn't the Express model. It was a straight up round wheeler with the recurve style limbs. Lol  same camo though!

Mine was 30" draw and pulled the scale down to 80lbs. Even though it was only rated at 70lbs.  I shot Easton 2117 Camo Hunters, with 100gr Thunderheads. That setup would shoot through a truck door. Only around 220 FPS but hit like a freight train.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 5, 2015)

String seems fine.  There are no frays or breaks.

I tightened the prod bolts all the way down and I wouldn't doubt it was upwards of 80 lb draw.  I backed them back down 2 turns and it seems a lot heavier than my old Bowtech which was 60 lb draw.  

I can tell it's slower but I think it will do well enough out to 40 yards or so.  

I'm leaning toward using fixed blades since this is a slower bow and may not have enough oomph to open mechanicals.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 5, 2015)

DYI hunting said:


> String seems fine.  There are no frays or breaks.
> 
> I tightened the prod bolts all the way down and I wouldn't doubt it was upwards of 80 lb draw.  I backed them back down 2 turns and it seems a lot heavier than my old Bowtech which was 60 lb draw.
> 
> ...



Read up on FOC and the Ashby studies concerning FOC. 

My recurve is blazing away at maybe 160 FPS. But...  When that 620gr arrow hits home, it ain't pretty!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 5, 2015)

DYI hunting said:


> String seems fine.  There are no frays or breaks.
> 
> I tightened the prod bolts all the way down and I wouldn't doubt it was upwards of 80 lb draw.  I backed them back down 2 turns and it seems a lot heavier than my old Bowtech which was 60 lb draw.
> 
> ...




Not really a good idea to tighten the
limb bolts all the way down....Limb
"tiller" needs to be adjusted properly
so limbs/strings/cams operate
properly....you tube has vids that
can help you....
If there is a threaded hole in the
riser on the string side, then you
need to contact PSE for a cable
slide rod....If your fletching hits
the string you are not gonna get
any kind of accuracy at all....


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 5, 2015)

Dang!  I googled and it looks like mine is missing the cable guide rod.  It's still shooting good like it is.  Is there any danger of damaging the cables?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 5, 2015)

It isn't the best to shoot a bow that doesn't fit you properly...but, if money is tight, it'll do.  Last thing I would do would be to put money into that bow.  For the same amount you'd invest in new arrows, new string, new this, new that, you could have a decent used bow.

With a fixed head broadhead, you'll magnify the issue of the fletching contact.  It may be okay, but practice with it with both field points and broadheads....I imagine your point of impact will vary greatly.

Just check over the bow really well...make sure the string doesn't fray.  Last thing you want is a bow to blow up on you and send an arrow and other stuff flying who knows where.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes there is . You need the cable guide, it will tighten your arrow groups up. Everytime your fletching hits the cable it affects your accuracy.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 5, 2015)

Get some string wax and give the string a 
good coat and call PSE for a guide rod.....

I shot PSE bows for 15 yrs and their cust
svc is the best.....they can provide specifics on adjusting draw length and
recommendations for arrows.....

Good luck !!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 5, 2015)

The riser on that bow will make a good WARF bow, (Recurve), someday.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 5, 2015)

DYI, If you want to make the drive to Columbus I will give you this one.PSE Baby G..Still slings them good and fast. 29 draw 70 lbs


----------



## StillWLKR (Aug 5, 2015)

I've got 2 PSE Patriot Pro setups, and a few spares from them each. I'll look into finding a cable slide assy. with rod. Most of the older PSE equipment can be interchanged. 

As for Arrow selection, I use Easton 2117 31" 100gr grim reaper Whitetail broad heads, or Walmart Carbon Express Terminator with same heads. Bow is set to 70lb pull, and if I use 100gr field tips on those easton aluminum 2117's, 60 yard shot into 3/4 inch plywood arrow went 80% thru.  (yeah, I had to know what they could do). Just let me know if you need it. I'd have to ship it to you cause I'm in south Georgia.

Also found that ebay may have somehting for you. got my spare PSE from New jersey for 25 dollars plus shipping. All it needed was new bow string.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for the generous offer Beagler282 but Columbus is a 180 mile trip one way so I'll have to pass.

I got creative with a brass cleaning rod and tap & die set. All I need is to put a couple bends in it and find a slide and I might be set.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 5, 2015)

Dont forget the teflon cable slide......

should be able to pick one up at a bow shop or online archery store...


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 5, 2015)

Finished my first prototype. I need a to replace the rubber bushing with a Teflon screen door roller. I may just order the correct parts but this gives me something to target practice with in the meantime. Plus this cost nothing to make but a little time.


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2015)

That'll work!!!


----------



## Hunter454 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks like a killing machine to me, like everyone else has said as long as it fits you and you're comfortable with it you can probably kill more deer than any of us with it


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 6, 2015)

You did a great job on the rod!! Good luck to you!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice......Great DIY effort !!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 7, 2015)

First shot after the DIY rod. It seems to group a little better and is hitting about 4" more to the left than it did before. All I need now is sight it back in, practice a lot and get some broadheads.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 8, 2015)

DYI hunting said:


> First shot after the DIY rod. It seems to group a little better and is hitting about 4" more to the left than it did before. All I need now is sight it back in, practice a lot and get some broadheads.



Looks like it will get the job done!


----------

